# Energica EGO MOTO E



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Some design irregularities showing up.
Not specifically the wheelbase but the rear wheel is too far back no doubt because of the motor placement and the use of a standard "swingarm" that is not designed to morph around the motor and bring the rear wheel forward.
This stretched limo concept will destroy the weight distribution and overload the front wheel in corners causing a lot of front wash crashes, low sides.
All these demo rides they are doing are suspiciously slow especially in corners.
Maybe thats because they not able to use tire warmers.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Video
http://www.motogp.com/en/videos/201...e-energica-ego-corsa-through-its-paces/272697


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

More dodgy shit.
They let Mick Doohan go out with no rear brake.
This pic shows the rear brake pedal is missing and master cylinder push rod is dangling. Plus at the start of the video you see the left handle bar doesnt have any master cylinder either.
http://www.motogp.com/en/videos/2018/10/27/doohan-tests-out-the-energica-ego-corsa/276381


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

First test at Jerez.
http://www.motogp.com/en/videos/2018/11/23/hear-from-the-motoe-riders-for-the-very-first-time/280445
LOL at 1m 55s the tech in the background cant get the charger to work with the rfid card.
"Sorry, your card is not accepted"


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.motogp.com/
Front page on MotoGP website shows a MotoE bike with tank cover off and showing what looks like a Rinehart PM100.
The wheelbase problem I picked out seems to have been addressed, the bike looks shorter in the rear.
Mick Doohans right ankle is fused solid (I believe) and the brake pedal was removed to prevent him accidentally applying the brake.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

These bikes are looking great !
http://www.motogp.com/en/videos/2019/05/03/motoe-team-managers-get-ready-for-the-next-step/290724


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjT0jb0vFlE
This so cool !
Visibly not as fast as MotoGP but still great to watch and the sound is perfect.
The editing in this video is bad but the sound is great.
Granado power sliding around the 4 min mark

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3L83oB_7hE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUeKZIY_Hvw


----------

